# Well Look Who Decided To Show UP!



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I picked up some RCS from Kat two weeks ago and they went into the 29g planted. Well, they instantly disappeared. I tried to look for them but couldn't see any of them. I thought they didn't make it. 

Well on Saturday, my sister in law was looking at the tank when she suddenly said "You didn't tell me you got a shrimp!". I was quite surprised and there it was, one small shrimp near the front. Then a short time later, it was gone.

Just before a WC tonight, I decided to take a look at the tank and what do I see? An RCS feasting on one of the plants. Very nice super reds from Kat.




























So I had to be extra careful when I was vacuuming.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Man I should hire you to do my photography lol. Great shot!  Looks like eggs are starting to develop as well. Prepare to be invaded!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning shots of Kat's super reds! I love the contrast in colour and the blurring of the plants as well as the shape of them, like umbrellas.  

I have many of Kat's super reds and have found that (correct me if I'm wrong) the more mature they become, the more solid and vibrant the red colour becomes.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL They did that too you too eh?!

I bought some from Kat and brought them home.. i thought i had killed them all or somthing. Few weeks later they all show up again.. XD

Great shots as usual


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Stunning shots of Kat's super reds! I love the contrast in colour and the blurring of the plants as well as the shape of them, like umbrellas.
> 
> I have many of Kat's super reds and have found that (correct me if I'm wrong) the more mature they become, the more solid and vibrant the red colour becomes.


You are correct, the older they become the deeper the red. The males are a lot less colourful then the females.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments.  The position of the shrimp was perfect for pictures.  The Circles you see are bubbles coming from the AC50 filter in the background. 

Kat, maybe when I drop by to pickup more I'll bring my camera with me. But that depends on how many babies these ones have and if I ever decide to setup a tank specifically for shrimps. Oh yeah, do you want the plastic plant back? I have the real thing in my tank. 

Ciddian, good to know that it's not only me that this happened to.  I have a huge bunch of watersprite at the back of the tank behind the larger driftwood and the plecos seem to like hiding back there. I think that's where the shrimps are hiding too.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> Thanks all for the comments.  The position of the shrimp was perfect for pictures.  The Circles you see are bubbles coming from the AC50 filter in the background.
> 
> Kat, maybe when I drop by to pickup more I'll bring my camera with me. But that depends on how many babies these ones have and if I ever decide to setup a tank specifically for shrimps. Oh yeah, do you want the plastic plant back? I have the real thing in my tank.
> 
> Ciddian, good to know that it's not only me that this happened to.  I have a huge bunch of watersprite at the back of the tank behind the larger driftwood and the plecos seem to like hiding back there. I think that's where the shrimps are hiding too.


lol No need for the plastic plant back. I ran out of moss when you were coming over and I don't like to send shrimp out to travel without something to hang on to.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kates shrimp appear to disappear every time I go to check mine I cant see anything. I look and look once I even took my filter out just to check they didnt get sucked up in it. I fed them wafers then one day I put some spinach in holy crap they came out of the woodwork. Now they love their vegs.  Pat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They are great little algae eaters as well...Mine are munching on some toasted sea weed at the moment.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> They are great little algae eaters as well...Mine are munching on some toasted sea weed at the moment.


I will have to get some of that so you think the stuff at the health food store would be ok.Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I will have to get some of that. So you think the stuff at the health food store would be ok?
> 
> Pat


Yes absolutely- if it is for human eating its fine.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I finally found where they are hiding! They're hiding under the Driftwoods in the tank! I saw 4 of them today under one of the DW. I guess I have to be extra careful when I vacuum near the area.


----------

